# Gramatan Springs / Bronxville, NY



## foxfirerodandgun (Aug 5, 2020)

I recently picked up a 5-gallon Gramatan Springs water bottle in what appears to be its original wooden crate. Having done research on it I found this:

The Gramatan Spring Water Company was located in Bronxville, New York.
Gramatan was the name of the chief of the local Siwanoy, (Mohican), Indian tribe that was centered in the Gramatan Rock area above Bronxville Station. Chief Gramatan sold the land to the settlers in 1666.

However, I could not find any information as to the years that the springs were in business. Does anyone know the years that the Gramatan Spring Water Company was in business? Many thanks in advance for any information that anyone could share.


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 5, 2021)

On newspapers.com I found an article written in 1985, in the Daily Times, Mamaroneck, NY, that refers to the company as "an 81-year-old spring water bottler in Bronxville."  If that reporter has the right info, that would date the company to 1904 +/-.
Another article, in The Daily Item, Port Chester, NY, 25 Jan 1963, stated that the springs had been commercially operated for "nearly sixty years".  Thus beginning shortly after about 1903. This latter article has quite a bit of information about the springs.  I've clipped the article, as an adobe file and will try to attach.....not sure this will work....
I have not looked into when / if they closed - perhaps still in business?  
Happy to research further if you need. 
Carboy collector.
PS
You are getting sleepy.
You are getting sleepy.
You are getting sleepy.
You are getting sleepy and you will send me your heavily embossed old carboys.....at least, images.
(The 1920s and 1930s boring 5-gallon water bottles, that you really don't want.)


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 6, 2021)

FYI your attachment worked/opened fine.     Very cool.

Jim G


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 6, 2021)

With regard to Gramatan's closing, on page 79 of: https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1123316/000095013500004238/b35935vps-4.txt,
we find:
*"In April of 1992 Crystal Rock purchased the assets of Gramatin [sic] Springs Co., Inc., a large
independent bottler servicing Westchester County, New York."*
Suggests that perhaps Gramatan ceased to exist at that time.  I would suppose that water continued to flow from the springs, but into Crystal Rock bottles.


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 6, 2021)

Getting little off topic, the same reference, continues onto page 80 with:
*"In May of 1994, Crystal Rock purchased the assets and routes of

                                       71
<PAGE>   80

the office coffee division of Arctic Falls Spring Water. During the course of
1995, Crystal Rock purchased Shouvlin Coffee Service, Coffee Delite and some of
the assets of Colony Coffee, adding aggregate base sales in excess of $1.3
million. With a track record of success in integrating acquisitions into
existing operations, Crystal Rock acquired the assets and customers of Pequot
Spring Water Company with an annual sales base of $1.9 million in 1996. During
the 1997-1999 time period Crystal Rock made three smaller acquisitions adding to
the sales base a total of $1.7 million."*

Posted here just in case someone wants to know when Artic Falls Spring Water (1994, but the office coffee division, was there a bottled water division?) and Pequot Spring Water Co. (1996) evaporated, as it were.  Wonder what the three smaller acquisitions were.

Pequot had some nice bottles; an image of one of their 5-gallon water bottles, Illinois Glass Co., 1927, is attached.  Sunrise or sunset on this paddler?


----------

